# Sup



## justinR (Oct 8, 2003)

Well here i am my first post. First things first I am pretty new to, well basically everything that pertains to being in shape. Just two years ago i was 50 pounds heavier and ago smoked a pack and a half a day and didn't give a rats a$$ about my health, I was perfectly happy playing with Linux and being a geek ( I work with Telecommunications and Networking support for Kraft Foods ??? so I was taking advantage of all the cheep junk food available to me to ). Then one funny day, 5 months ago, I went to the doctor for a physical, because my wife made me. At this point the doctor took some blood work to check my cholesterol and triglisirites ( I know I spelled that wrong ) . then asked me to come back a week later. Well when i showed up he basically told to stop what I was doing or I would have a hart attack by the time I was 35 ( I'm 28 ) because both my cholesterol and triglisirites along with my blood pressure was extremely high. So at that point I went to a nutritionist and got put on a healthy which after a month i lost 10 pounds so I decided to start running at the free gym work provides and with month I'm hooked. Well I did quit smoking long before i went to the doctor ( about a year and a half ago ) but now I am down 50 pounds ( I still have about 20 pounds to go) and stronger then ever. I have been reading these forums for about two weeks now and decided to join. So here I am. Hi all


----------



## Arnold (Oct 9, 2003)

justinR welcome to IM!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------

